# V/T GTA 5 PS3/Xbox 360 Neu



## xarek (14. März 2014)

Hi! 
ich verkaufe jeweils eine neue deutsche usk version von gta 5 für die xbox 360 und die ps3.
preislich hätte ich mir 28€ vorgestellt oder ein tausch gegen ps3 / wiiu spiele.


----------



## eXitus64 (15. März 2014)

Verkauf um Gewinn zu machen ist verboten. Immerhin hast du für 3x GTA5 nur 49,- gezahlt!


----------



## Kreon (16. März 2014)

Dann biete ich mal 16 Euro und großzügigerweise 34 statt 33 cent!  für die PS3 Version.


----------

